# My first Aquarium build



## aquariummagic (2 mo ago)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgbHiDkq4Nw 
Hello. I want to share my first aquarium with you. 
The point is to learn what I did wrong since I'm new to the hobby.








Any advice, criticism is welcome.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks good except I'd put some more plants in it. Lol. The more plants the merrier. But it looks good. Love the contrast of the white sand and black rock


----------



## aquariummagic (2 mo ago)

Deathdealer91 said:


> Looks good except I'd put some more plants in it. Lol. The more plants the merrier. But it looks good. Love the contrast of the white sand and black rock


 Thank you, yes I will put more plants. I also had an accident with the plants if you see.


----------



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

lookin nice but agree to add more plants. whatcha stocking?


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

I like it. That sand might make the water more alkaline though, unless you made sure that was not the case. I'd add an Amazon Sword Plant to the center of the tank. If the sand does not include leaching chemicals, I would add tetras.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Not in a nano tank. Sword will get to big.


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

Pardon me. I assumed it was 10 gallons or so. Technically, I believe it is possible, but yes, with the rocks in the way, a Sword plant will grow too big, which is what I thought to myself, but I cannot tell if the tank is a 20 gallon. There are other plants in the tank as well, but I am not sure what they are. I wouldn't add anymore plants to the tank because the current plants will probably get too large then. Some people are just fond of plants, but I think they would cover the rocks and sand, making it a green on white contrast. That is different then black on white.


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

Hobbyist 4 Life said:


> Pardon me. I assumed it was 10 gallons or so. Technically, I believe it is possible, but yes, with the rocks in the way, a Sword plant will grow too big, which is what I thought to myself, but I cannot tell if the tank is a 20 gallon. There are other plants in the tank as well, but I am not sure what they are. I wouldn't add anymore plants to the tank because the current plants will probably get too large then. Some people are just fond of plants, but I think they would cover the rocks and sand, making it a green on white contrast. That is different then black on white.


Amazon Swords should be able to fit in a 20 gallon tank (but only one per tank).


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I put an amazon sword in a divided 100 gal, and it rook the entire side. They get huge.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

my 220




__
susankat


__
Dec 2, 2011


__
6






This is in a 220 gal.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Facebook







www.facebook.com




Hopefully it will let you see it


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

Ahh.


----------



## aquariummagic (2 mo ago)

its 30l aquarium


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

WaHt? Ok. nevermind there's probably smaller sword plants
Got this list from the planted tank forum to make up for inaccurate suggestion. 
Echinodorus cordifolius "mini" - height 6-10"
E. cordifolius "harbich" - height 4-8"
E. cordifolius "yellow" - 8-12"
E. horizontalis - up to 16"
E. parviflorus - up to 10"
E. barthii - 6-10"
E. parviflorus "tropica" - 4-6"
E. schlueteri - 4-6"
E. schlueteri "green leopard" - 4-6"
E. spec. grisebachii - approx. 4"
E. spec. 205 - 6-8"
E. latifolius - approx. 6"
E. tenellus - 2-3"


----------



## aquariummagic (2 mo ago)

Little update on my planted aquarium after 10 days


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Looking good


----------



## aquariummagic (2 mo ago)

Gamegurl said:


> Looking good


 Thank you


----------



## Teslacron (2 mo ago)

Cool nano build! I really like the little stack of rocks, so quaint and primal, think I'll try it :3

Can I ask what equipment you used to make the videos? Would really like to film some of my aquariums but the phone's camera doesn't do them justice...


----------



## aquariummagic (2 mo ago)

update video.
i add some snails check the video


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

What is the curly cue snail, the long one? I'm actually surprised they sold you those with a brand new tank, they aren't going to have any algae to eat yet.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a rabbit snail. not cheap.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have E. parviflorus "tropica" in a ten gallon. Got to say it stays small and doesn't grow fast at all. It is nice though.


----------

